# What's your least favorite thing about Nintendo?



## uwuzumakii (Oct 2, 2015)

My least favorite thing is they lack of attention towards the demand of certain amiibos. What's your least favorite thing?


----------



## Cress (Oct 2, 2015)

Not just amiibos, but they ignore demand for almost everything.

Also Mother 3 when


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 2, 2015)

The Miiverse redesign. I used to go on there all the time. When the redesign came I started going on there less and less. Now I don't really go on it.



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Also Mother 3 when


Also this.

And regular 3DS internet browser is a joke.


----------



## Knopekin (Oct 2, 2015)

WHERE'S MY POKEMON SNAP 2, NINTENDO????

FOR THE WII U? THE CONSOLE _MADE_ FOR A PHOTOGRAPHY GAME?????



Thank you for this thread, that was cathartic.


----------



## Jake (Oct 2, 2015)

their bad game line up most of the time


----------



## tumut (Oct 2, 2015)

Their gimmicks that they shove down your throat.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 2, 2015)

to me, the worst thing they've done was doing that youtube policy thingie. they have all the right to do it, but it's still bull****. my opinion >_>


----------



## Zane (Oct 2, 2015)

The way they handle tutorials in most of their new games, making them extremely long or adding a helper character who always points out what to do in a puzzle before the player even has a chance to work it out themself. Like I know there's gonna be kids playing these games and that's who it's for but at least give the option to skip it. :v


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 2, 2015)

Probably amiibo. I hope it doesn't turn into a pay to win type deal if it isn't already.


----------



## JCnator (Oct 2, 2015)

My least favorite thing about an otherwise fantastic game company is how slow they are when it comes to adapting to today's standards due of the way the Kyoto-based company operates. That might explain a lot on why it takes so long to properly get online right while Xbox One and PS4 are far ahead of their games for the most part. A quote from Dan Adelman, one of the former Nintendo executives has said in an interview earlier this year:



> Nintendo is not only a Japanese company, it is a Kyoto-based company. For people who aren’t familiar, Kyoto-based are to Japanese companies as Japanese companies are to US companies. They’re very traditional, and very focused on hierarchy and group decision making. Unfortunately, that creates a culture where everyone is an advisor and no one is a decision maker – but almost everyone has veto power.
> 
> Even Mr. Iwata is often loathe to make a decision that will alienate one of the executives in Japan, so to get anything done, it requires laying a lot of groundwork: talking to the different groups, securing their buy-in, and using that buy-in to get others on board. At the subsidiary level, this is even more pronounced, since people have to go through this process first at NOA or NOE (or sometimes both) and then all over again with headquarters. All of this is not necessarily a bad thing, though it can be very inefficient and time consuming. The biggest risk is that at any step in that process, if someone flat out says no, the proposal is as good as dead. So in general, bolder ideas don’t get through the process unless they originate at the top.
> 
> ...



At this point, I'm amazed that Nintendo managed to be quite popular over the years despite all of these hurdles.

Source: https://dromble.wordpress.com/2015/...os-culture-third-party-support-and-much-more/


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

amiibo and friends


----------



## Kuroh (Oct 3, 2015)

The low amount of Amiibos and the amount of spin-off games this year from them. Happy Home Designer does look fun but... $40 is too much considering they reused so many things from New Leaf in it


----------



## VioletLynx (Oct 4, 2015)

I don't like that they're focusing so hard on new game consoles and trying to get ahead that they're ending up almost completely forgetting something. 
"Hey, Nintendo, this new hardware is great and all, but we need SOFTWARE, too, don't we? Where are the games?" 
"Uhhhh... Here! Have some thrown-together-at-the-last-minute games! And some spinoff games! And a whole bunch of Mario games that aren't innovative at all but easy for us to crank out in seconds! .... "
Thanks, Nintendo. I mean I'm pumped for the new Zelda next year and all, but in the meantime I wish I had something else new and quality from them, you know?


----------



## uwuzumakii (Oct 4, 2015)

VioletLynx said:


> I don't like that they're focusing so hard on new game consoles and trying to get ahead that they're ending up almost completely forgetting something.
> "Hey, Nintendo, this new hardware is great and all, but we need SOFTWARE, too, don't we? Where are the games?"
> "Uhhhh... Here! Have some thrown-together-at-the-last-minute games! And some spinoff games! And a whole bunch of Mario games that aren't innovative at all but easy for us to crank out in seconds! .... "
> Thanks, Nintendo. I mean I'm pumped for the new Zelda next year and all, but in the meantime I wish I had something else new and quality from them, you know?



Yes... This is completely true. I've been with Nintendo since the GameCube era, (since that's when I was able to comprehend things), and lately, Nintendo has been slacking off with a lot of their stuff!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 4, 2015)

Their lack of knowledge (or passion) for online play. Anything multiplayer online, they fail at 90% of the time. Ever try playing Mario Kart 7 online with a friend? Good luck. 

Them shoving "pay to play" games down your throat. Rusty's Real Deal Baseball anyone? Disgusting.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 4, 2015)

As someone else mentioned earlier, their YouTube policy is pretty hamfisted and dumb. They are well within their rights to do as they will, but the specifications for what your channel can cover are awkward. 

Not being able to use the Gamecube controller on the Wii U for anything other than Smash Bros. is kind of disappointing, but it's not a big deal.

Less specifically aimed at Nintendo proper, I'm frustrated that they're allowing Intelligent Systems to turn one of their/Nintendo's longest running first-party franchises into a waifu/husbando simulator. I've been a fan of Fire Emblem for years, and it's disheartening that the games are going from cool tactical games with somewhat interesting stories to a game where the story suffers because everyone in your army has to have time travel babies. Money talks and they're going with what sold the most, but it's not like they ever actually tried to advertise the series before.

Mother 3 is another issue, though I worry what might change if they were to mess with things during the translation process.

Oh, and the NX. We'll have to see what's up with that when it finally comes out, but it's hard not to feel like the Wii U was a wasted purchase. Regardless, still interested in it when it is released.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2015)

I can't really pick anything that has been mentioned, but I just wish the HOME console (Aka Wii U) sold more than the PORTABLE console (AKA 3DS).... it doesn't really make sense when the system netting you the most income is not even a home console.... Or at least to me it doesn't make sense.... That's really Nintendo's fault though for not getting more innovative, fun-to-play games out faster on the Wii U though.


EDIT: Now to be fair, Microsoft and Sony's Portable consoles and line-up sucks compared to Nintendo's, but still.  I'd like to think it's a sort of tradeoff that Nintendo decided to just accept and not try and help revive the Wii U.


----------



## Brobasaur (Oct 6, 2015)

The pumping out of amiibos. And way too many 2D platformers. And lack of 3rd party support.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 6, 2015)

YouTube policy is just aggressively counter producive.

Also, I have to criticize their lack of global coordination. It's like the company lacks the cohesive direction to target and address issues that matters.

People wanted a new Metroid and a proper Animal Crossing game for Wii U. They gave us 3 spin off instead. COME ON !


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 6, 2015)

All their gimmicky crap. Just focus on making great games again.


----------



## Envy (Oct 6, 2015)

Definitely the gimmicks. Motion control was almost completely a flop (in terms of what it brought to gameplay) and was downright annoying. The only game I really enjoyed it, and felt like it was worthwhile was Skyward Sword, but even there I got killed a few times (those Beamos) because of how it wasn't responding properly.

With the Wii U, I mostly play games with the Pro Controller. However, I will say at least they gave us options, much better options than on the Wii.


----------



## Grumble (Oct 6, 2015)

Envy said:


> Definitely the gimmicks. Motion control was almost completely a flop (in terms of what it brought to gameplay) and was downright annoying. The only game I really enjoyed it, and felt like it was worthwhile was Skyward Sword, but even there I got killed a few times (those Beamos) because of how it wasn't responding properly.
> 
> With the Wii U, I mostly play games with the Pro Controller. However, I will say at least they gave us options, much better options than on the Wii.



I think motion control on the Wii was such a gigantic success though. The Wii was HUGE. It was incredibly popular and is credited as the video game that had non-gamers gaming before even mobile games.

I cannot think of a single time my family got together for almost three years where somebody failed to pull out Wii Sports, or Wii Sports Resort.

My aunt who hadn't played anything since Super Mario 64 could not get enough of her Wii. Especially Wii Fit--She managed to be one of the only people I've heard of who lost substantial weight on that "game."

So, I'm going to disagree. It wasn't completely a flop. Not even close.

When it's done right, it's magnificent (the Donkey Kong puzzle in Nintendo Land comes to mind).

But I am going to agree that when it doesn't work right, or isn't intuitive enough (Twilight Princess, etc) that it completely puts a whole sour taste on the whole motion control thing.


----------



## Envy (Oct 6, 2015)

Grumble said:


> I think motion control on the Wii was such a gigantic success though. The Wii was HUGE. It was incredibly popular and is credited as the video game that had non-gamers gaming before even mobile games.
> 
> ...



Listen, I could not even possibly care less how much of a _financial_ success it was. I went out of my way to clarify that when I said "flop", I did not mean financially.

What's popular and financially successful does not always equate to quality. I think that this is clearly one of those examples.



> So, I'm going to disagree. It wasn't completely a flop. Not even close.
> 
> When it's done right, it's magnificent (the Donkey Kong puzzle in Nintendo Land comes to mind).
> 
> But I am going to agree that when it doesn't work right, or isn't intuitive enough (Twilight Princess, etc) that it completely puts a whole sour taste on the whole motion control thing.



or Animal Crossing City Folk.

Nevertheless, I played a number of Wii games, and not a single one of them outside of Skyward Sword - which required an upgrade to the Wii Remote - ever did anything for me that wasn't gimmicky and annoying.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 6, 2015)

How they can't keep amiibos (and now the Animal Crossing cards too!) stocked. I perhaps understand a little about the smash amiibos because they're figures but there is no excuse to be short on the amiibo cards. How hard are cards to print? It's almost like Nintendo doesn't want our money.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 6, 2015)

The fact I couldn't even get 4 of the screws on the back of my gamepad off. Kinda ridiculous. Had the special screw driver and everything.


----------



## pokedude729 (Oct 7, 2015)

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Less specifically aimed at Nintendo proper, I'm frustrated that they're allowing Intelligent Systems to turn one of their/Nintendo's longest running first-party franchises into a waifu/husbando simulator. I've been a fan of Fire Emblem for years, and it's disheartening that the games are going from cool tactical games with somewhat interesting stories to a game where the story suffers because everyone in your army has to have time travel babies. Money talks and they're going with what sold the most, but it's not like they ever actually tried to advertise the series before.



Why does everyone always claim that Awakening is 'nothing more than a Waifu/Husbando Eating Sim' That's only 1 part of the game. There's still a lot of strategic fighting that you do.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, the Story is still amazing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, the Story is still amazing.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 7, 2015)

Probably how some of their games force you to use the Gamepad for player one while the other player gets to choose whatever other controller they want that's compatible. I've always found this frustrating in Mario and Sonic at the 2014 Sochi Winter Olympic Games. The Wii remote has big superiority over the Gamepad for this one event, but player one can't change their controller.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 7, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Why does everyone always claim that Awakening is 'nothing more than a Waifu/Husbando Eating Sim' That's only 1 part of the game. There's still a lot of strategic fighting that you do.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


The story is laughably boring and uninspired compared to practically any other game in the series. The quality is dragged down by the future children mechanic. Time travel is terrible in pretty much anything, in my opinion, so it really drags it down. 

The character conversations are also dragged down by the marriage mechanic. Because everyone has to be able to produce offspring with nearly every other person of the opposite gender, all of their base conversations have to deal with awkward flirtation and/or eventual marriage. God forbid they talk about stuff from their past or develop interesting, non-sexual relationships instead of discussing marriage and food.

Genealogy of the Holy War, the fourth game in the series, handled marriage and children characters perfectly. I won't spoil anything, but story events lead to the first army being replaced by their children. The children actually age naturally and the world and plot progress instead of having to rely on stupid portals.

Death also means nothing in that game because you can just recruit the major villains. What's even the point of anything?

The tactical aspect is still fun in Awakening, but it hardly feels worth it when I don't care about the cast. The older games can entertain me well enough in both aspects.

---

To try to stay on topic a bit, on top of the other annoyances I listed earlier, I'm annoyed by the Animal Crossing HHD bundle. I want the smaller New 3DS, and because it only comes bundled with Happy Home Designer, it costs even more than a New 3DS XL. That's ridiculous. They don't even have the decency to give you the physical copy of the game so you can sell it back to the store if you don't want it.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2015)

One of the things that's happening now that really annoys me about Nintendo is the fact that they're starting to rely more heavily on merchandise like Amiibos, Amiibo cards, and plushies and stuff more heavily than the games they're releasing, and I just hope that they don't rely on it too much for income and still care about quality games.  Not saying Amiibo or plushies like that stuff is bad, I have about 10 of each of those, it's just not good for people who want to enjoy actual content in newer games faster.


----------



## Dustmop (Oct 8, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Probably how some of their games force you to use the Gamepad for player one while the other player gets to choose whatever other controller they want that's compatible.



^^^^

Hyrule Warriors, I want to love you, but you're so full of yourself and your "dual screen feature" that you've failed to take a very important detail into account:
Nearly everyone ever owns a large, flat-screen TV now. We finally have the room for split-screen games on our TVs, and you give us this stupid little screen on my controller, and force us to use it for half of your games.

As a secondary? It's fine. It makes a good map screen for LoZ: Wind Waker.
But as the primary screen? I got a _home console_ for a reason. I don't want your crappy 4"x4" screen, I want to see it on my 50" TV tyvm


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2015)

REGION LOCK WHY

also their bad distro, cause we don't get a lot of games that Japan gets. Oh well they wanna keep their family/kids tradition in the wests...


----------



## Sansa (Oct 8, 2015)

VioletLynx said:


> I don't like that they're focusing so hard on new game consoles and trying to get ahead that they're ending up almost completely forgetting something.
> "Hey, Nintendo, this new hardware is great and all, but we need SOFTWARE, too, don't we? Where are the games?"
> "Uhhhh... Here! Have some thrown-together-at-the-last-minute games! And some spinoff games! And a whole bunch of Mario games that aren't innovative at all but easy for us to crank out in seconds! .... "
> Thanks, Nintendo. I mean I'm pumped for the new Zelda next year and all, but in the meantime I wish I had something else new and quality from them, you know?



I'd venture to say that's an issue with most consoles though.

But I agree, there should actually be a number of games lined up if they want someone to buy their system.  When the 3DS came out, it seemed like such a gimmick and I didn't see the point.  Didn't actually get a 3DS until Ocarina of Time was re-released and because it was a few months before ACNL was about to come out.

I think there was a two year gap there, that's pretty significant as far as modern technology goes.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 8, 2015)

My least favourite thing about Nintendo would be what happened today... I had two copies of the Rodea the Sky Soldier Limited Edition for the Nintendo 3DS pre-ordered. I looked at my pre-order budget and it seems like I could just barely afford it and so I asked them to cancel the pre-order for just those two items and they told me no because I had a Luigi Wii Wheel previously despatched at a value of ?11.99 (hardly worthwhile to a big corporation such as Nintendo, surely) and so I now feel pressured to make sure that I can afford the pre-orders due out on Friday the 13th of November...

I am not happy with this as I am genuinely unable to return the Luigi Wii Wheel.
They offered me a freepost label, but I am literally too skint at the moment to even buy a box to send it back in...

But I love pre-ordering things so much. *<--The size BB Code is not working?*
I have it set out as SIZE=1 and /SIZE with both [ ] symbols... It is all correct as I pressed the Size Menu at the top of the post menu.


----------



## samsquared (Oct 8, 2015)

Nintendo's copyright law crap is just as bad as Disney's.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 10, 2015)

They're really bad when it comes to supply-and-demand (not just for amiibo, but for gamecube adaptors and other stuff as well), have little faith in the Wii U, they're really stingy with the Youtube community, and unlike smash bros, they mostly ignore the demands from fans.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 15, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> WHERE'S MY POKEMON SNAP 2, NINTENDO????
> 
> FOR THE WII U? THE CONSOLE _MADE_ FOR A PHOTOGRAPHY GAME?????
> 
> ...



I'm unsure of you already know or not, but there's never going to be a Pokemon snap 2. A different company has copy right to Pokemon snap and its even been confirmed by game freak that it would be incredibly hard to get a sequel.

Also, being a big mother fan, I want mother 3.


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 15, 2015)

That they don't give me all of their games free of charge... and how damn long it usually is between good mario and zelda games (always worth it).


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 16, 2015)

Sansa said:


> I'd venture to say that's an issue with most consoles though.
> 
> But I agree, there should actually be a number of games lined up if they want someone to buy their system.  When the 3DS came out, it seemed like such a gimmick and I didn't see the point.  Didn't actually get a 3DS until Ocarina of Time was re-released and because it was a few months before ACNL was about to come out.
> 
> I think there was a two year gap there, that's pretty significant as far as modern technology goes.



I agree for sure. I didn't buy my 3DS until New Leaf came out because the other games sucked.


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 16, 2015)

I hate that all they do is tease and play games. Like they'll hint at something but never go into detail until like the week it comes out. Sure teases are great for fans as they can get their imaginations going, but announcing something and having everyone die from excitement works just as well.

I also hate how they're pushing for the NX and practically throwing the Wii U away. I had my Wii for four years before the next console was released, and even then the games keep bringing me back to that system. Now I've haven't even had my Wii U for two years and it's time for an upgrade? The Wii U has so much potential but very little in terms of games. I really don't want to keep playing it just for Splatoon and Smash (but I will), which are the only real significant games for the console. I sure hope that if they don't release some quality stuff before the NX is released they'll at least make games for both systems for a while.


----------



## Sarahx (Oct 16, 2015)

I hate the way there's a region lock. In acnl, we can't even get other special items only available in Japan devices.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 16, 2015)

-Region lock
-Mario Party/Kart 23353535
-GIMMICK DEVICES
-Street Pass
-Nintendo Zones
-One Pokemon Games for the price of two if you wanna catch em all
-Let's release a bigger version of the 3DS after having the original out for a while. Lets release a new, more powerful 3ds right after making a cheaper version of the 3DS!
-Lets make people pay for backgrounds on their 3DS home screen. Let's tease the poor ones by making only one free: the sonic boom one.
-Lets ignore Metroid, F-Zero, and Star Fox. People only play Mario and Zelda right?
-Lets make figures of everyone! Now lets play the rarity game by making some harder to find than others~ Also lets make cards that you have to purchase blindly and get duplicates of.
-Who cares about those socially anxious introverts? Let's make games that require you to leave the house to get special things in them or require you to have friends!


----------



## Inka (Oct 17, 2015)

Region lock. I want those japanese games and backgrounds (and badges!) without a need for a homebrew or another console where I have to get japanese region and mess around with payments!


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 1, 2015)

Right now? The fact they aren't pushing Camelot to make Golden Sun 4! :-( I've been waiting for so long!


----------



## shunishu (Dec 1, 2015)

GuerreraD said:


> Right now? The fact they aren't pushing Camelot to make Golden Sun 4! :-( I've been waiting for so long!


*this*. really want new golden sun. it's such a good series. i also finally want golden sun games in the 3ds eshop. the fact that they are only out on the wiiu annoys me so much!!!!!!!!!! also general gba&ds games on the 3ds (still hoping it'll come with this new nintendo account thing, but idk :/)

region lock is annoying and not necessary..!
their localization policies and views over the years. if i hear one more "oh that's too japanese, people won't understand, it won't sell" and americanizing everything, leaving out japanese & international terms etc turning sushi into hamburgers ..(probably not but you get the idea..) and refusing to just introduce people to more complex stuff and educating.. (from what i've seen yokai watch does an ok job with this, but dunno)
they've gotten better at this, but it's still happening here and there..
lots of games still never leave japan..

about the streetpass/nin-zone stuff i agree, they should just handle this via everyone's wifi now. they could atleast let you get 3 free streetpass via wifi every day like they do in rumble world (and additional 3streetpasses for 1 play coin), there are so many people who aren't anywhere near a nintendo zone or spotpass
about anything else, i really don't think about it atm.

i don't like reggie..      and the ways people idolize him

- - - Post Merge - - -



Officer Berri said:


> -Who cares about those socially anxious introverts? Let's make games that require you to leave the house to get special things in them or require you to have friends!


this.


---
their general baby-sitting and hand-holding of their users..

oh right  how could i forget about their attitudes towards lgbt+
that they removed same-sex relationships from tomodachi life for their western release. they are so behind the times with these things it's unbelievable. is this the dark middle ages?
i saw some let's plays by some guy on youtube some time ago and he basically had to make a potential partner a girl dress her up and make her look like a boy to even simulate something remotely close.. idk.. so backwards..

guess i wrote more after all 

the questions by which they determine wether youre a boy or girl in new leaf and other games are horrid and not ok..


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 1, 2015)

Their inability to meet consumer demands for certain things.


----------



## Cress (Dec 1, 2015)

shunishu said:


> oh right  how could i forget about their attitudes towards lgbt+
> that they removed same-sex relationships from tomodachi life for their western release. they are so behind the times with these things it's unbelievable. is this the dark middle ages?
> i saw some let's plays by some guy on youtube some time ago and he basically had to make a potential partner a girl dress her up and make her look like a boy to even simulate something remotely close.. idk.. so backwards..
> 
> ...



Okay this is just wrong.
Same-sex marriage was never in the game *EVER*. There was a patch to fix a glitch in the japanese version of the game. The glitch had to do with save data, nothing relating to the gameplay. The "same-sex" marriage that was supposedly patched out was just people making someone the opposite gender so they could marry the "same" gender. (Which is what you said.)
http://m.ign.com/articles/2014/05/05/nintendo-on-gay-marriage-and-tomodachi-life
They have already said to include same-sex marriage in later games, but that may only be for the japanese release. They remove LGBT references in western versions because of other people in society finding if offensive, and theyre louder than the people supporting it, so Nintendo doesn't include it. Same reason for all of the censoring in games.

I don't support censoring of either, but it happens anyways and it's not really Nintendo's fault.


----------



## shunishu (Dec 1, 2015)

ah i didnt realise or forgot that was a glitch, its been a long time ago now nvm and i do know they are trying but anyway.. the situation wasn't handled very well back then in their initial reaction from what i remember (and looking at the stories again now)..
what i was mostly trying to say with that is  what you wrote as well and the localisation process(by NoA etc) and stuff like i said as i said it.. anyway its how i feel about it..

i worte about their perception of gender norms and roles too which clings into this too but anyway


----------



## Serk102 (Dec 1, 2015)

They're not making any games for Android or iOS, and I'm not talking about that bejeweled pokemon game, or that virtual reality stuff either. I to play mario on my phone.


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 4, 2015)

Serk102 said:


> They're not making any games for Android or iOS, and I'm not talking about that bejeweled pokemon game, or that virtual reality stuff either. I to play mario on my phone.



But there is this Fantasy Life 2 coming to mobile... such a pity, by the way


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 4, 2015)

GuerreraD said:


> But there is this Fantasy Life 2 coming to mobile... such a pity, by the way



This. Fantasy Life was amazing and I'm not sure why Yo-Kai Watch went to 3DS while the Fantasy Life sequel would go to mobile. Imo Yo-Kai could work as a mobile game.


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 4, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> This. Fantasy Life was amazing and I'm not sure why Yo-Kai Watch went to 3DS while the Fantasy Life sequel would go to mobile. Imo Yo-Kai could work as a mobile game.



Tell me about it... I loved Fantasy Life since the first minute playing, so of course I was enthrilled to know it would have a second game. Only to discover it won't be playable in my 3ds. Such a big disappoint.


----------



## mirukushake (Dec 4, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> This. Fantasy Life was amazing and I'm not sure why Yo-Kai Watch went to 3DS while the Fantasy Life sequel would go to mobile. Imo Yo-Kai could work as a mobile game.



There is actually a Yokai Watch mobile game in Japan. It's basically a tsum tsum clone with Yokai Watch mechanics in it.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 4, 2015)

i would say some **** but they just announced pokemon gen 1 on eshop so i cant complain anymore


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 4, 2015)

These new free to play games that try and bait people into putting money onto them just to be "better" or have more things than others.

Kinda low of them tbh, if they made a great Mario game that's inspired by 64/Galaxy then that'd nab em LOADS OF CASH.


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 4, 2015)

mirukushake said:


> There is actually a Yokai Watch mobile game in Japan. It's basically a tsum tsum clone with Yokai Watch mechanics in it.



I think Yo-Kai could work great as a mobile app. Using the camera to find Yo-Kai in the "real world" and getting together with friends to battle or whatever. It'd be like how they're describing Pokemon Go, really.



SockHead said:


> i would say some **** but they just announced pokemon gen 1 on eshop so i cant complain anymore



Some of us still have our original Red/Blue cartridges. 
I really wish they would do something about the original Green though. I was so confused when FireRed and LeafGreen came out since there wasn't a Green released before it. Lets just hope they keep everything the way it was for maximum nostalgia. That includes MissingNo, Nintendo.

MissingNo was the original Action Replay...


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 4, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I think Yo-Kai could work great as a mobile app. Using the camera to find Yo-Kai in the "real world" and getting together with friends to battle or whatever. It'd be like how they're describing Pokemon Go, really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, Missigno wasn't supposed to exist since the very beginning, but nowadays it became such a legend that many people consider it the true pok?god (sorry Arceus).
And I didn't get into Pok?mon until Crystal so I could play as a girl, but I know for sure my best friend still keeps each and every version of the game she ever got, that including BOTH Red&Blue for GameBoy  Thanks to her I was able to play Yellow when it was already out ot reach.


----------



## Kristen (Dec 5, 2015)

the badge arcade really grinds my gears
why would I pay $1.25 for a _chance_ to win badges to decorate my home screen with?
the only badges I have and will ever have are from free plays

edit: to clarify.. I don't particularly agree with irl machines like this either. at least in this case you get a real life thing you can use or play with. the badges aren't.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 5, 2015)

Free to play games with microtranscations, would rather just pay full price for the full game. Pokemon shuffle was ok, you can get past it without microtransactions fairly simply without missing out on content (unless you started late and don't have good pokemon for the recent events/competitions). Picross and rumble world didn't give you access to everything because there was only a limited supply of currency in the games. Sure you can very slowly gain it, but the time that takes is so unreasonable it might as well not be possible.


----------



## Cress (Dec 5, 2015)

Silversea said:


> Free to play games with microtranscations, would rather just pay full price for the full game.



This was really only a problem with Pokemon Picross for me. Further into the game you're basically forced to pay to move on. :/


----------



## shunishu (Dec 5, 2015)

i wish you could just have an option to disable being harassed by the bunny about it every two seconds..
and just be able to decide yourself when something is worth spending on or not.

i didnt have any problems advancing in rumble world tho dunno, with the daily spotpass visitors and missions and the diamonds they give you sometimes during the balloon stages, it's possible. there are a bunch of passwords for diamonds around too..
it's enough for casual play anyway.. and they'll release the phsyical version soon that will already include a high number of pok? diamonds.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Some of us still have our original Red/Blue cartridges.
> I really wish they would do something about the original Green though. I was so confused when FireRed and LeafGreen came out since there wasn't a Green released before it. Lets just hope they keep everything the way it was for maximum nostalgia. That includes MissingNo, Nintendo.
> MissingNo was the original Action Replay...



i still have my old pokemon cartidge too ^^
it's cool that they finally release it on the eshop. it's long overdue ^^. i hope tho, that they'll add online trading too and not just local. it's too bad that they don't release green as well, like they'll do in japan and the package with the cartridge magnet and world map.


----------



## Jawile (Dec 6, 2015)

Honestly, their home consoles.

Don't get me wrong, I love all my Nintendo consoles, but I'd pay anything for an Xbox/PS-like Nintendo console. They just seem so backwards with their online and I hate that third-parties never develop for Nintendo.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2015)

Silversea said:


> Free to play games with microtranscations, would rather just pay full price for the full game. Pokemon shuffle was ok, you can get past it without microtransactions fairly simply without missing out on content (unless you started late and don't have good pokemon for the recent events/competitions). Picross and rumble world didn't give you access to everything because there was only a limited supply of currency in the games. Sure you can very slowly gain it, but the time that takes is so unreasonable it might as well not be possible.



Yeah this, but that's pretty much any platform nowadays, but yeah it's sad they are jumping on this.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 7, 2015)

my least favorite thing about Nintendo is how they limit production of certain items to intentionally make the items scarce.  didnt they get into trouble back in the 80s or 90s for this?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 7, 2015)

The fact that there's only 4 games for my Wii U that I want/have. And I got my Wii U last Christmas and already there's stuff about the NX around? Makes it feel like getting a Wii U was a waste.

Also, several things about Nintendo Badge Arcade. Specifically, the bunny going on and on about some random game instead of letting me just get on with getting badges, and him mentioning paying to play every five seconds. Oh, and the game taking forever to load up and Nintendo giving EU the same Mario/Splatoon/AC badges while other regions have new badges. Uggggggh.

And when are we gonna get Gamecube games on VC?


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 7, 2015)

I hate how they make you pay real money for DS wallpaper or for the badge arcade. I find it a complete waste and I will never buy it. And the fact the only free wallpaper is that Sonic wallpaper annoys me. They should have at least allowed us to pick the one free wallpaper we had.


----------



## lars708 (Dec 8, 2015)

Well i hate the games they released recently, even Paper Jam Bros. disappointed me. WHY ALPHADREAM YOUR GAMES ARE ALWAYS SO GOOD! HOW CAN YOU FAIL LIKE THIS!!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 8, 2015)

What ticks me off the most is how they hound you to pay for stupid stuff. Want to play online to trade Pokemon on Wonder Trade? Nope. First you have to download our long system update where we will then attack you and beg for you to pay for these new 3DS themes. 
Screw off. I thought video game consoles were the only thing unaffected by advertisements. I was wrong, you cannot escape. 

Before Happy Home Designer, I haven't purchased a 3DS game since ORAS. There just are not any good games anymore. They're either halfassed or you have to continuously pay for in game purchases in order to make the game playable. It's bull. Why can't I just pay for a game once and have the complete game? I get it, it's how to make more money but people need to stop giving them what they want or else they won't stop getting away with this crap.


----------



## Cress (Dec 8, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> What ticks me off the most is how they hound you to pay for stupid stuff. Want to play online to trade Pokemon on Wonder Trade? Nope. First you have to download our long system update where we will then attack you and beg for you to pay for these new 3DS themes.
> Screw off. I thought video game consoles were the only thing unaffected by advertisements. I was wrong, you cannot escape.


Uh, this doesn't happen ever. ORAS has only gotten about 3 updates, but there are a lot of system updates. But both of them can be updated right then and there, you don't need to search for it on the eshop. No advertisements either. They also never take longer than like 5 minutes so they aren't long updates either.


> Before Happy Home Designer, I haven't purchased a 3DS game since ORAS. There just are not any good games anymore. They're either halfassed or you have to continuously pay for in game purchases in order to make the game playable. It's bull. Why can't I just pay for a game once and have the complete game? I get it, it's how to make more money but people need to stop giving them what they want or else they won't stop getting away with this crap.



When I first read this, I immediately went "but the 3DS has plenty of great games!" But then I couldn't think of one released between ORAS and HHD, so I guess you're right about that.


----------



## superheroantics (Dec 8, 2015)

Region locking, their silly Youtube policy, not making consoles to directly compete with the other main entries, blatant arrogance because they're Nintendo and they can do what they want, ignoring beloved IPs everyone wants to see come back and rehashing the same ones (RIP Metroid)... the list goes on, really.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 9, 2015)

I wish they would make another Mario Sunshine. I tried Mario Galaxy, but the weird gravity made me motion sick.
It also shouldn't be so hard to find any of the cool looking amiibos.
Are they going to put their new rewards program up soon?
You shouldn't have to pay for 3ds themes.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Dec 9, 2015)

The 'endo' in their name reminding me how they take in and absorb all my money.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Dec 10, 2015)

They brought back 2-D games out of nostalgia and it was fun for 5 seconds but now they are lazy cash grabs. Same with all the spin-offs. Stop being ****wads and put effort into your games. All the non-gamers that were stoked to play disk golf on the Wii aren't going to stick around so you can't sell just hardware anymore. Bring back the effort.

Also, remarks are starting to get old. The only other game I'd want to see brought back in HD/updated is Mario 64 and even then a sequel would be better.


----------

